# Pimp a 1962 Gaggia Minibar Orione



## jimbojohn55

Sooo this landed requiring a complete strip down and pimp and it is a heavy blighter - 5Ltr classic gaggia lever built like a tank

here are the before shipping pictures


----------



## jimbojohn55

All that glitters is of course not gold apart from the 22ct gold plated trim which is &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..well gold.

The shippers / boarder force decided to see how tank like it was by giving it some extra dings, not that its anything that cant be fixed


----------



## jimbojohn55

Inside its a straight forward 5ltr vertical boiler with with element coming in from the top, manual fill from lever on the side,the presurestat has been swopped out for something more modern as has the pressure wobbler weight that usually sits on top of the boiler - basically its had half a fix up at some point, it still works - time to get the spanners out - ive been aching to get to this project but the kitchen worktop and sink pimp got in the way















Booooo !


----------



## jimbojohn55

some grungy photos


----------



## 4085

As always Jim, a splendid looking project that deserves your attentions......and as much as I hate to do it, the quote is. 'all that glistens is not gold'. I agree with you, it should be glitters, but I remember the day well when my wife won that argument!


----------



## jimbojohn55

And the pimping music for the bunker from Memphis Slim 1962 to help get over the border force blues


----------



## jimbojohn55

dfk41 said:


> As always Jim, a splendid looking project that deserves your attentions......and as much as I hate to do it, the quote is. 'all that glistens is not gold'. I agree with you, it should be glitters, but I remember the day well when my wife won that argument!


I doth my cap to your wife


----------



## 4085

jimbojohn55 said:


> I doth my cap to your wife


You can if you want......I won't tell her, big headed thing she is......gets one argument right in 34 years


----------



## coffeechap

Let's keepmour fingers crossed for a special first outing in around a months time!


----------



## jimbojohn55

I will "keepmour" fingers crossed too


----------



## 9719

Hurrah and much rejoicing another pimpy thready thingie me jim to follow along with much excitement with every update that hits these page's


----------



## 4515

Great project.

Shame about the extra work that the courier / border force gave you


----------



## rob177palmer

That is a nice looking machine...even in that state!


----------



## jimbojohn55

so a few more grunge pictures &#8230;. and possibly Memphis Slims ashtray

I also note the pikey job someone did by bending oversize terminal ends to make them fit


----------



## jimbojohn55

and the first bump in the road - the 4 studs that hold the group on have rusted solid - you can get the nuts off then they just snap off after that - penetrating oil overnight and possibly some very delicate drilling tomorrow, in the mean time I did a quick pimp of the sight glass







giraffe ?


----------



## jimbojohn55

One thing ive noticed is that most of the fittings under the gunge are nickel plated, quality touch


----------



## jimbojohn55

Still in the gunk but making progress

1st unscrewed the lever and adjuster nut - got the piston out - the orione lever group has no seals on the piston itself, instead the seals are in the wall of the cylinder

Edit just noticed the less than flattering hall of mirrors reflection hahaha


----------



## jimbojohn55

Next removed the liners that holds the seals - as this is a 62 ish early Orione it has seals unlike any that I kcan find on similar restoration threads - usually there is a really complex stack of seals and spacers but this is a straight forward couple of seals with two o rings inside the liner for the piston - I think!


----------



## jimbojohn55

The challenge of removing the rusted on studs lasted till this pm when finally with threats of a lump hammer it gave in and separated


----------



## ashcroc

Love watching your resto threads. At this rate it'll be ready for the lever day!


----------



## MildredM

jimbojohn55 said:


> Edit just noticed the less than flattering hall of mirrors reflection hahaha


Nothing we haven't spotted before!!!


----------



## jimbojohn55

Ok - ive got lucky by emailing the owner of a gaggia minibar in Spain and he has sent a diagram of the group and seals - apparently the Spanish Group is different to the Italian one. I was starting to question if the o rings were correct, but they are - as below

Did I mention he can supply all the seals


----------



## jimbojohn55

The boiler is in a bucket - its progress of sorts


----------



## coffeechap

jimbojohn55 said:


> The boiler is in a bucket - its progress of sorts
> 
> View attachment 39779


Buckets are good for descaling though


----------



## jimbojohn55

While the boiler gets a descale and clean up I turned my attention to the pressure gauge

It needed a quick strip and clean of the glass and face of the dial - the face is a rather attractive brushed stainless with red and white markings - set to it with a gentle earbudding - its a real word honest

The spacer that holds the glass off the dial is a mat black but the paint was flaking, so a clan up then some primer and satin black.

buffed up the gauge chrome bezel and the gauge case - pity its mostly hidden.


----------



## jimbojohn55

Just doing a bit of background reading on Gaggia Espania, as always Franchescos site has a bit of background -

*Gaggia* arrived in Barcelona in 1952, four years after *Achile Gaggia* filed the patent for espresso coffee extraction in Italy.


​
In 1956, a competitor arrived in Spain in the shape of Faema. The presence of these two brands in Barcelona meant that Spain participated from the start in the expansion of Mediterranean espresso culture.


​
The Gaggia and Faema entities in Spain eventually separated from their parent companies.


​
The former had created the Visacrem brand in 1967 and began selling in export markets under this brand. The latter created the Futurmat brand in 1978, and this rapidly expanded to become the number one selling brand in Spain.


​
In 2001, Quality Espresso purchased these two historic brands. With its headquarters in the Barcelona factory built by Faema in the 1960's, Quality Espresso sells espresso equipment around the world under the brand names Futurmat, Gaggia, Visacrem, Italcrem and Mairali


----------



## jimbojohn55

looking through spare part suppliers in Spain - came across this great photo of Jesus Ascarso (Ascarso parts) working on the Gaggia Orione groups in the Barcelona factory in 1962 - I may have to purchase a vest for the rest of this pimp


----------



## coffeechap

jimbojohn55 said:


> - I may have to purchase a vest for the rest of this pimp
> 
> View attachment 39785


Purchase! Like you haven't already got a draw full


----------



## jimbojohn55

coffeechap said:


> Purchase! Like you haven't already got a draw full


Well it might might have to be a string vest as I only live 10 min from the beach


----------



## jimbojohn55

Quick reassembly of the gauge


----------



## jj-x-ray

I remember being so chuffed with myself for simply dismantling and modding a gaggia classic. The pride you must feel completing all these complex restoration projects to such a high degree of craftsmanship must be immense.

I'm kind of worried you'll run out of projects


----------



## coffeechap

jj-x-ray said:


> I'm kind of worried you'll run out of projects


No chance


----------



## jj-x-ray

coffeechap said:


> No chance


....anxiety abating


----------



## jimbojohn55

jj-x-ray said:


> I remember being so chuffed with myself for simply dismantling and modding a gaggia classic. The pride you must feel completing all these complex restoration projects to such a high degree of craftsmanship must be immense.
> 
> I'm kind of worried you'll run out of projects


It all start with pimping an old classic - a bit like underage cider drinking in the park

Then you pimp your first cheap ex commercial grinder- that's like a your first proper pint in the pub

Before you know it your trying loads of Mazzers- That like regular clubbing and drinks

After that you have to get obscure Italian levers to get the same high - going to gigs at the Hacienda drinking imported swing top bottles

Finally it has to be rare high end exotics imported like the minibar -crack cocaine


----------



## jimbojohn55

So after several bouts of citric what appeared was that the whole machine was originally nickel coated including the boiler - this leaves a dilemma to leave as is or re plate it all - not sure but im seeing a plater tomorrow so will talk costs and then decide - it is what it is if I left it, and it has a certain honesty - but there is always a part of me that wants to get it back up to original spec and finish.


----------



## jimbojohn55

The original pressure stat would have been like this mercury switch, but its not a part that's easy to repair or replace even if I had one









its been replaced at some point with a more robust reliable and safer descendant

this, inside its immaculate grommets for the wires have perished but easy to replace









only problem from my perspective is that it really looks out of place with the yellow zinc finish, so time to make it fit in a bit more rather than stand out







silver grey high temp paint


----------



## ashcroc

jimbojohn55 said:


> The original pressure stat would have been like this mercury switch, but its not a part that's easy to repair or replace even if I had one
> 
> View attachment 39806
> 
> 
> its been replaced at some point with a more robust reliable and safer descendant
> 
> this, inside its immaculate grommets for the wires have perished but easy to replace
> 
> View attachment 39807
> 
> 
> only problem from my perspective is that it really looks out of place with the yellow zinc finish, so time to make it fit in a bit more rather than stand out
> 
> View attachment 39808
> View attachment 39809
> silver grey high temp paint


Pity you don't have the original. It looks so much nicer than the replacement box.


----------



## jimbojohn55

ashcroc said:


> Pity you don't have the original. It looks so much nicer than the replacement box.


yes, there is a bit of me that would like to pimp a mercury pressure stat, I would also probably zap myself at the same time and the modern ones are much safer,

Its the metal expansion bellows that tends to develop a leek, after that its toast, I don't think its possible to repair them.


----------



## jimbojohn55

anyone got an 80mm spanner ? seriously anyone?


----------



## Nicknak

@jimbojohn55 Now funny you should say that .... I have an adjustable vehicle bearing remover it opens up about 140mm, but it only has about 60mm clearance .. If it is to get the spring off which looks longer it will be no good .


----------



## jimbojohn55

Nicknak said:


> @jimbojohn55 Now funny you should say that .... I have an adjustable vehicle bearing remover it opens up about 140mm, but it only has about 60mm clearance .. If it is to get the spring off which looks longer it will be no good .


Thanks for the offer - but it going to need just a open ended spanner, not just to undo it but also to tighten up after the groups back in position, I might have ago at making something.


----------



## Nicknak

Just looked at the price of a 80mm spanner









Toolstation do a immersion ring spanner ,a bit big but you could bolt something on to make it smaller .

I have some 50mm x 5mm thick steelI could weld into a makeshift if you get stuck ..


----------



## ashcroc

jimbojohn55 said:


> Thanks for the offer - but it going to need just a open ended spanner, not just to undo it but also to tighten up after the groups back in position, I might have ago at making something.


Might water pump pliers or a strap wrench work?


----------



## jimbojohn55

ashcroc said:


> Might water pump pliers or a strap wrench work?


I think its seized pretty solid - I can get a ring spanner for about 35


----------



## grumpydaddy

is that 80mm AF (no I am not taking the P, I mean Across Flats)

I have access to some big stuff but not so sure about 3 1/8". Would you settle for an adjustable?

EDIT: or there is this:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Large-Spanners-laser-CUSTOM-CUT-70mm-80mm-90mm-100mm-110mm-120mm-130mm-All-sizes/113686885839?hash=item1a784435cf:g:4hwAAOSwGrVci8a2


----------



## jimbojohn55

grumpydaddy said:


> is that 80mm AF (no I am not taking the P, I mean Across Flats)
> 
> I have access to some big stuff. Would you settle for an adjustable?
> 
> EDIT: or there is this:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Large-Spanners-laser-CUSTOM-CUT-70mm-80mm-90mm-100mm-110mm-120mm-130mm-All-sizes/113686885839?hash=item1a784435cf:g:4hwAAOSwGrVci8a2


Hi it is 80 across flats, I tried the listing above they then tried to charge £73 for one !

If you have an adjustable that opens up to 80mm that would be great - happy to pay postage to and from, just let me know if possible

Cheers


----------



## grumpydaddy

OK will look tomorrow, Biggest I have at home is 57mm


----------



## joey24dirt

I have 60mm flogging spanners at work I think 

Just catching up with this thread. Great work as always Jim.


----------



## jimbojohn55

joey24dirt said:


> I have 60mm flogging spanners at work I think
> 
> Just catching up with this thread. Great work as always Jim.


A flogging spanner would be good but it will need to be 80mm between the flats


----------



## Batian

Agricultural engineers/farms?


----------



## jj-x-ray

Don't make em like they used to...


----------



## jimbojohn55

Possibly although 80mm seems to be the size of hub nut on some lorry axles,

Truckers have big nuts apparently....

I like to think that is the largest nut I will have to do on a espresso machine, but may require some investment long term on my part as I'm getting into these giant Gaggia groups


----------



## joey24dirt

jimbojohn55 said:


> A flogging spanner would be good but it will need to be 80mm between the flats


Ah yes I misread. There's a chance we have something close, but not sure how fast I can check. I'm on site and they are in the workshop.


----------



## jimbojohn55

joey24dirt said:


> Ah yes I misread. There's a chance we have something close, but not sure how fast I can check. I'm on site and they are in the workshop.


No worries


----------



## grumpydaddy

Biggest I found was 72mm and a bit too flimsy to "adjust" the size.... Sorry

Want me to ask the welder to make something ?? He is back to work tomorrow I think.


----------



## jimbojohn55

Thanks but don't worry I will order one of these below £27 so I cant complain - also then I have a reason to buy another big Gaggia to justify it









also many thanks to @grumpydaddy and @joey24dirt for having a look

Now I just need to explain my investment to my better half when it arrives &#8230;.


----------



## joey24dirt

That's a really good price for something that big  probably would've cost that in postage to get whatever I had done to you anyway


----------



## jimbojohn55

joey24dirt said:


> That's a really good price for something that big  probably would've cost that in postage to get whatever I had done to you anyway


I'm half expecting a photo of one to rock up


----------



## grumpydaddy

Made of PU Metal


----------



## jimbojohn55

Turning thoughts to more delicate items behold the wonder of the pretend 1962 style pressurestat

no one will ever know


----------



## 9719

@jimbojohn55

Came across the following and immediately thought it was your good self, but soon spotted the absence of a tie and string vest which allowed









to come to the decision it couldn't be.

When you have half an hour spare I'm sure you'll enjoy this...https://youtu.be/zFbHfB2AnVQ


----------



## joey24dirt

I wonder what it's like for espresso


----------



## jimbojohn55

Seals fresh from Espania - the dog pointed out the unusual profile of the two cylinder wall seals as they are curved on the inside edge and square on the outer - also that they were not edible &#8230;&#8230; anyway 37 Euro for the set of 7 including a shower screen, also on the way from France are a boiler gasket, new element, various gaskets and studs all easily available.


----------



## jimbojohn55

last night was spent threatning things with hammers and formers of various sizes - also a deliate balance of at what time of night will the neighbours get anoyed

starting with the chasis - a very solid piece of construction that required levering with a scaffold pole at one or two points in the process


----------



## jimbojohn55

The front faceplate of the machine had the worst damage as it had evidently landed on a corner at some point - thanks to border Force / couriers

using a combination of different hammers vices, wooden blocks levers, swearing eventually it was back in shape - ironically I then realised that most of the corner is hidden under other trim when its assembled


----------



## Nicknak

That has taken a hell of a wallop ... you must really enjoy a challenge . Have you ever found a coffee machine you couldn't get spares for ? Sadly a complete set of spares I ordered from Zacconi six weeks ago are still floating around in the pond Of the Italian postal service .


----------



## jimbojohn55

Nicknak said:


> That has taken a hell of a wallop ... you must really enjoy a challenge . Have you ever found a coffee machine you couldn't get spares for ? Sadly a complete set of spares I ordered from Zacconi six weeks ago are still floating around in the pond Of the Italian postal service .


I suspect it "fell of the back of a lorry" to coin a phrase.

Spares wise, not yet, it's only the elements that could leave you stumped although there is always a way around it.

Agree with Italian postal service I think they use a wheelbarrow


----------



## jimbojohn55

Gaggia moon pictures, cheaper than sending a rocket up


----------



## jj-x-ray

Brutalist


----------



## coffeechap

Excellent work Jim, it will look amazing comets the day of the forum event


----------



## jimbojohn55

Elephants at the Powder Coaters - came across 6 of these full size elephants waiting outside patiently


----------



## jj-x-ray

Hopefully not live ones....

Unless their natural skin tone is pink and they only get resprayed for British zoos


----------



## ashcroc

jj-x-ray said:


> Hopefully not live ones....
> 
> Unless their natural skin tone is pink and they only get resprayed for British zoos


----------



## jimbojohn55

the trim pieces just bolt onto the case work and were a doddle to remove -

the 60's gaggia badge is just a standard badge of the time with a thin groovy shaped plastic cut out behind it, ive cleaned them up but it needs a retouch on some of the red areas which are poorly applied with lots of air bubble in them


----------



## joey24dirt

Is it just me that sees a squirrel sitting down eating something on the backing plastic?


----------



## jimbojohn55

80mm spanner turned up on Tues, and as you do I got a email to say it had been delivered by Hermes - of course anything Hermes can do wrong they will do wrong, I dont blame them as they pay the delivery drivers peanuts, The picture in the delivery email showed a nice picture of next doors step - oh well i will knock for it later I thought - not so the god Hermes was playing tricks on me as next door had gone away as they were not well and decided not to drop of the spanner first - inconsiderate or what - you wouldn't catch @dfk41 doing that.

at this point I did some research on Hermes to better understand my opponent - and found all is not quite what it seems -

*Hermes*



(Roman name: Mercury) was the ancient Greek
​
*god*



* of trade, wealth, luck, fertility, *
​
*
*



*animal husbandry*
​
*
*



*,*
​
*
*



* sleep, language, thieves, and travel.*
​
*
*

So next time you think of the delivery god Hermes - think animal Husbandry, sleep and thieves.

Finally after me knocking several times the old lady from next door rocks up with my spanner, which she can only just carry! to be fair it weighs a friggin ton-


----------



## ashcroc

jimbojohn55 said:


> 80mm spanner turned up on Tues, and as you do I got a email to say it had been delivered by Hermes - of course anything Hermes can do wrong they will do wrong, I dont blame them as they pay the delivery drivers peanuts, The picture in the delivery email showed a nice picture of next doors step - oh well i will knock for it later I thought - not so the god Hermes was playing tricks on me as next door had gone away as they were not well and decided not to drop of the spanner first - inconsiderate or what - you wouldn't catch @dfk41 doing that.
> 
> at this point I did some research on Hermes to better understand my opponent - and found all is not quite what it seems -
> 
> *Hermes*
> 
> 
> 
> (Roman name: Mercury) was the ancient Greek
> ​
> *god*
> 
> 
> 
> * of trade, wealth, luck, fertility, *
> ​
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *animal husbandry*
> ​
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *,*
> ​
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> * sleep, language, thieves, and travel.*
> ​
> *
> *
> 
> So next time you think of the delivery god Hermes - think animal Husbandry, sleep and thieves.
> 
> Finally after me knocking several times the old lady from next door rocks up with my spanner, which she can only just carry! to be fair it weighs a friggin ton-
> 
> View attachment 39945


Is that Mickey taking a sneaky peekin the background?


----------



## jimbojohn55

ashcroc said:


> Is that Mickey taking a sneaky peekin the background?


its actually the head of the delivery guy mounted on a plaque


----------



## jimbojohn55

joey24dirt said:


> Is it just me that sees a squirrel sitting down eating something on the backing plastic?


You need to get more sleep, but now you mention it


----------



## jj-x-ray

jimbojohn55 said:


> 80mm spanner turned up on Tues, and as you do I got a email to say it had been delivered by Hermes - of course anything Hermes can do wrong they will do wrong, I dont blame them as they pay the delivery drivers peanuts, The picture in the delivery email showed a nice picture of next doors step - oh well i will knock for it later I thought - not so the god Hermes was playing tricks on me as next door had gone away as they were not well and decided not to drop of the spanner first - inconsiderate or what - you wouldn't catch @dfk41 doing that.
> 
> at this point I did some research on Hermes to better understand my opponent - and found all is not quite what it seems -
> 
> *Hermes*
> 
> 
> 
> (Roman name: Mercury) was the ancient Greek
> ​
> *god*
> 
> 
> 
> * of trade, wealth, luck, fertility, *
> ​
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *animal husbandry*
> ​
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *,*
> ​
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> * sleep, language, thieves, and travel.*
> ​
> *
> *
> 
> So next time you think of the delivery god Hermes - think animal Husbandry, sleep and thieves.
> 
> Finally after me knocking several times the old lady from next door rocks up with my spanner, which she can only just carry! to be fair it weighs a friggin ton-
> 
> View attachment 39945


Bet you feel like the borrowers carrying that


----------



## jimbojohn55

jj-x-ray said:


> Bet you feel like the borrowers carrying that


I was thinking more He-Man


----------



## 9719

A mighty ring piece you have there


----------



## coffeechap

Oh my what small hands you have


----------



## jimbojohn55

coffeechap said:


> Oh my what small hands you have


If I had a selfi stick that picture would have been more like this


----------



## 4085

Back in the land of the living, until the boat keeper really decides the rental is up and uses his loudspeaker to say, 'come in boat 99, your time is up'

No one has mentioned this yet, but the actual quote is All that GLISTENS is not gold......



jimbojohn55 said:


> All that glitters is of course not gold apart from the 22ct gold plated trim which is &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..well gold.
> 
> The shippers / boarder force decided to see how tank like it was by giving it some extra dings, not that its anything that cant be fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 39731
> View attachment 39732
> 
> 
> View attachment 39733


----------



## ashcroc

dfk41 said:


> Back in the land of the living, until the boat keeper really decides the rental is up and uses his loudspeaker to say, 'come in boat 99, your time is up'
> 
> No one has mentioned this yet, but the actual quote is All that GLISTENS is not gold......


"Boat 66, are you in trouble?"


----------



## 4085

Only if some twat pulls the chain Out!


----------



## Batian

Scholars may wish to refer to Merchant of Venice (W. Shakespeare 1594 varies to 1598) Act 2 Scene 7 line 65 and on....

Yes I did 'O' Level Eng Lit.

( do) Did we not bleed.....

Morocco:

O hell, what have we here?

A carrion death, within whose empty eye

There is a written scroll. I'll read the writing.

(reads)

"All that glisters is not gold-

Often have you heard that told.

Many a man his life hath sold

But my outside to behold.

Gilded tombs do worms enfold.

Had you been as wise as bold,


----------



## 4085

Batian said:


> Scholars may wish to refer to Merchant of Venice (W. Shakespeare 1594 varies to 1598) Act 2 Scene 7 line 65 and on....
> 
> Yes I did 'O' Level Eng Lit.
> 
> ( do) Did we not bleed.....
> 
> Morocco:
> 
> O hell, what have we here?
> 
> A carrion death, within whose empty eye
> 
> There is a written scroll. I'll read the writing.
> 
> (reads)
> 
> "All that glisters is not gold-
> 
> Often have you heard that told.
> 
> Many a man his life hath sold
> 
> But my outside to behold.
> 
> Gilded tombs do worms enfold.
> 
> Had you been as wise as bold,


Fair does.....I know the quote and typed it wrongly. I always used to say glitters as well till my wife put me right, but perhaps Apple autofill did me. I do not know if I mistyped it (which happens an awful lot at the moment) or made a mistake, but cheers @Batian anyway


----------



## Nicknak

". However, the sentiment that not all things that have the appearance of gold are actually gold was expressed by Geoffrey Chaucer in 1380 in his work The House of Fame, "Hit is not al gold, that glareth". The origin of the metaphor that questions whether a shiny thing is gold actually goes back at least to the twelfth century, when French theologian Alain de Lille wrote "Do not hold everything gold that shines like gold".

From the internet







... Glitters I believe is the modern and now accepted way .


----------



## Nicknak

That is a mighty spanner .. You will have to buy a really big hammer to go with it now .

Perhaps a picture of Thor would have been better ..


----------



## grumpydaddy

Pah.... Should have made one out of wood


----------



## jimbojohn55

grumpydaddy said:


> Pah.... Should have made one out of wood


TBH im going to as I still need an open ended spanner to adjust the collar nut once its back in the group, my theory is that a piece of oak should take enough strain to adjust it.


----------



## ashcroc

jimbojohn55 said:


> TBH im going to as I still need an open ended spanner to adjust the collar nut once its back in the group, my theory I that a piece of oak should take enough strain to adjust it.


Can't you just put an angle grinder to your ring?


----------



## jimbojohn55

ashcroc said:


> Can't you just put an angle grinder to your ring?


I could but making a wooden spanner will be a shiggle


----------



## jimbojohn55

A few pictures of the group as its a little more complex than your usual lever

One of the main features is that it has a cocking mechanism to enable the leaver to be held down during pre infusion

The other is that the lever spindle sits on large ball bearings for a smooth action.


----------



## grumpydaddy

jimbojohn55 said:


> TBH im going to as I still need an open ended spanner to adjust the collar nut once its back in the group, my theory is that a piece of oak should take enough strain to adjust it.


I was thinking cheap... Ply bonded to get the thickness you need....

But then again an Oak 80mm spanner, lightly oiled on a fine finish sounds like an attractive "ornament"


----------



## rob177palmer

ashcroc said:


> Can't you just put an angle grinder to your ring?


That sounds truly awful


----------



## jimbojohn55

I was just browsing the US threads on the Gaggia Orione machines and kept coming across some machines that looked like this









So im thinking why the huge vertical blingy boiler and the extra steam taps - makes no sense at all - then reading on I found that Gaggia USA produced these machines with removable decorative imitation top boilers WTF a complete waste of metal designed to try and make a coffee machine look impressive to the customer - an abject design fail in my eyes but it must have appealed to some f-wits -, then I found the ultimate example of this in the sale from Nevergothereland Ranch auction sale "!! - just goes to show you can tell a lot about a fella by his coffee machine


----------



## coffeechap

jimbojohn55 said:


> I was just browsing the US threads on the Gaggia Orione machines and kept coming across some machines that looked like this
> 
> View attachment 39960
> 
> 
> So im thinking why the huge vertical blingy boiler and the extra steam taps - makes no sense at all - then reading on I found that Gaggia USA produced these machines with removable decorative imitation top boilers WTF a complete waste of metal designed to try and make a coffee machine look impressive to the customer - an abject design fail in my eyes but it must have appealed to some f-wits -, then I found the ultimate example of this in the sale from Nevergothereland Ranch auction sale "!! - just goes to show you can tell a lot about a fella by his coffee machine
> 
> View attachment 39961


Ah but you have missed the trick, clearly the right pipe is some kind of wind instrument


----------



## MildredM

jimbojohn55 said:


> I was just browsing the US threads on the Gaggia Orione machines and kept coming across some machines that looked like this
> 
> View attachment 39960
> 
> 
> So im thinking why the huge vertical blingy boiler and the extra steam taps - makes no sense at all - then reading on I found that Gaggia USA produced these machines with removable decorative imitation top boilers WTF a complete waste of metal designed to try and make a coffee machine look impressive to the customer - an abject design fail in my eyes but it must have appealed to some f-wits -, then I found the ultimate example of this in the sale from Nevergothereland Ranch auction sale "!! - just goes to show you can tell a lot about a fella by his coffee machine
> 
> View attachment 39961


Oh those uppity boilers . . . I expect they go well with their red Ferrari and gold medallion !


----------



## ashcroc

If I was looking for something that tall, I'd go for a vintage WMF machine. The batch brewer & tea urn would probably be overkill for a domestic setting though.


----------



## martinierius

Talk about fallus symbols...


----------



## MildredM

martinierius said:


> Talk about fallus symbols...


I didn't think it was that kind of forum !


----------



## jimbojohn55

I can imagine the various discussions at the us gaggia factory

"you know what Trump wants us to do for his shitty gold plated hotels"- "make it 'the best and the bigglyest machine with a statue of him on it"

"erm .....ok so that's a giant gold non functional knob with a budgie on the top "


----------



## Hasi

jimbojohn55 said:


> "erm .....ok so that's a giant gold non functional knob with a budgie on the top "


It is an ex-parrot!


----------



## jimbojohn55

back to reality - big spanner time after wrapping the nut in tape to protect it









it went something like this


----------



## jimbojohn55

and then knock up a spring compressor with some 12mm threaded rod and a couple of bits of hardwood









then drift out the spindle and bearings


----------



## jimbojohn55

Then just decrompress the spring and it all comes apart - well mostly









the springs on these are 143mm - shorter than the 160mm Italian version - im making enquiries as to a new spring of the right size - or I might just clean up and plate this one if I get stuck


----------



## Hasi

jimbojohn55 said:


> Then just decrompress the spring and it all comes apart - well mostly
> 
> View attachment 39980
> View attachment 39981
> 
> 
> the springs on these are 143mm - shorter than the 160mm Italian version - im making enquiries as to a new spring of the right size - or I might just clean up and plate this one if I get stuck


do you feel it needs replacement for functional reasons?

or how much room for adjustment is there...

Other than that I once more enjoy Jim's great DIY show while pouring me some Scotch. Whisky not tape


----------



## Nicknak

I like the Nickel plating episodes ..... I have found gaterosplating


----------



## jimbojohn55

Hasi said:


> do you feel it needs replacement for functional reasons?
> 
> or how much room for adjustment is there...
> 
> Other than that I once more enjoy Jim's great DIY show while pouring me some Scotch. Whisky not tape [/quote
> 
> Partly the springs for these levers are only about £10 and the other is that if its original then its likely to have lost some of its strength, I suspect it was replaced about 20 yrs ago when the modern pressurestat was added but who knows.


----------



## jimbojohn55

Springs and dings - after claeniung up the spring its not too bad - its a replacement at some point and has some light rust on one end but ive seen worse, Im still fihing for a potential replacement but just in case i will clean this one up

after a wire brush its into the rust eater over night, in a slopy cup to keep mor of the spring covered


----------



## jimbojohn55

After a clean up of the group its worth noting the hard life its had in the hands of various owners, I hate to think what tools they used on it, long term it can get back to new with a refinish but for now getting it all functional is where its at


----------



## Hasi

Tools? As in stone-age tools?

oh boy...


----------



## jimbojohn55

just picked up from the powder-coaters after making my way through the elephants, who are still waiting.

the chassis in silver and the case in a black/grey metallic £60 for the pair including shot blasting, bargain


----------



## ashcroc

jimbojohn55 said:


> just picked up from the powder-coaters after making my way through the elephants, who are still waiting.
> 
> the chassis in silver and the case in a black/grey metallic £60 for the pair including shot blasting, bargain
> 
> View attachment 39994
> View attachment 39995
> View attachment 39996
> View attachment 39997


Shoulda done pink to match the elephants!


----------



## jimbojohn55

The machine came with four feet of solid aluminium with a space for a rubber protective disc (missing), also missing ive realised is a fifth foot that went at the back of the chassis - not essential but may need to come up with something

edit - its not missing a fifth foot as the bracket at the back of the machine is a bracket for the optional gas burner

Quick clean up on the lathe and a new nut, washer and rubber disc for each

The originals finish was slightly more polished but as they are aluminium they will just mark easily so I decided to correct a design flaw and go with satin as its more practical


----------



## jimbojohn55

Sorry to not have this ready for yesterday, ive had an email to say the main boiler seals etc are on the way, I might finish it by next years event at this rate


----------



## jimbojohn55

bingo seals


----------



## jj-x-ray

jimbojohn55 said:


> bingo seals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 40185


Always something satisfying about a triangle with radiused corners


----------



## ashcroc

jimbojohn55 said:


> bingo seals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 40185


Only a week late!


----------



## coffeechap

ashcroc said:


> Only a week late!


I know


----------



## coffeechap

jimbojohn55 said:


> Sorry to not have this ready for yesterday, ive had an email to say the main boiler seals etc are on the way, I might finish it by next years event at this rate


I th8nk your contributions to the forum day were very evident jim


----------



## iroko

How did I miss this, I can't have been paying attention. Excellent work and looking forward to seeing the finished machine.


----------



## coffeechap

iroko said:


> How did I miss this, I can't have been paying attention. Excellent work and looking forward to seeing the finished machine.


And where were you on the day of the lever event @iroko


----------



## iroko

coffeechap said:


> And where were you on the day of the lever event @iroko


Sadly unable to make the date.


----------



## jimbojohn55

came across some useful diagrams of the internals of the group by a member of Home Barrista by a 'dmcallum'

they help to try and explain how the piston lets water through small holes in its sides and through a spring loaded small plunger in its base to pre infuse the puck as the lever is cocked down before pulling the shot - well at least I think it goes like that, anyway credit to dccallum for his sketches


----------



## jimbojohn55

You can see in the diagrams above that the shower screen is directly attached to the piston, on disassembly I found that the shower screen was missing the 1.4mm spacers that keep it from sitting flat on the end of the piston, in effect the screen was stopping the valve in the centre of the piston opening properly.


----------



## ashcroc

Ooh grotty.


----------



## jimbojohn55

ashcroc said:


> Ooh grotty.


Im not surprised as water could only flow through the inner holes


----------



## coffeechap

ashcroc said:


> Ooh grotty.


Hmmmmm, but not for long!


----------



## Hasi

coffeechap said:


> Hmmmmm, but not for long!


----------



## jimbojohn55

Hasi said:


>


Tbh It's a nightmare getting stains out of those white satin strides, although the tassels do help sweep the bunker floor.

Happy days before the fashion police arrested me, the judge later enforced a strict underwear enforcement policy during all public performances


----------



## jimbojohn55

finally got around to sorting out the dings on the top of the group, it wasn't an option to leave it with 'age' related marks as it looked like it had been assaulted with a chainsaw. So the plan has always been to file and polish the marks out prior to getting it rechromed, as they will strip the old chrome off I was at liberty to file, sand and buff it till the majority of the dings had gone.


----------



## jimbojohn55

Just waiting see if the pictures reappear in this thread - if not I will upload them again

In the meantime a 15Kg box with 11 items in it has headed to be re-chromed - in an easier world you would accept the patina to show the life its lived but in many ways there has been a certain amount of CMA - Coffee Machine Abuse, that visually just looks wrong. Anyway once you decide to get one part done, then the rest has to match


----------



## coffeechap

This will look amazing once the pets come back from the chromers, Shane it will take soooooooo long


----------



## jimbojohn55

time to do some work on the Bakelite lever and portafilter handles - but here is the thing they have a slight texture to them so I cant make them too shiny, the other thing is they have a white pinstipe detailing, the paint that was used was a cellulose type so that's what I will replace it with. I don't think they have made a paint yet that will suffer a bath in caffiza or puly caf - unless you know better, any suggestions are welcome


----------



## grumpydaddy

seems quite a square groove from here.... how about a white inlay of some sort.

Mother of pearl maybe?

http://www.originalmarquetry.co.uk/product_details_1322.htm


----------



## jimbojohn55

grumpydaddy said:


> seems quite a square groove from here.... how about a white inlay of some sort.
> 
> Mother of pearl maybe?
> 
> http://www.originalmarquetry.co.uk/product_details_1322.htm


 Interesting idea but coffee chap aka toffee chips would have to change his name to Pearly chips

Joking aside maybe some kind of plastic ivory inlay hmmm - in the mean time ive got £2 of white cellulose touch up pen on the way from China


----------



## grumpydaddy

Bit young to be pearly king innit?


----------



## jimbojohn55

Thought I must share this - a bit of google research into bakelite restoration led me to this (confirms what I thought the handles have either cellulose or less likely mineral or asbestos as filler)

anyway this film from 1936 is great example of health and safety nightmares / bakelite uses pre common plastics. worth watching the hole thing but don't miss the dodgy jeweller at 8.00 minutes in ?


----------



## MildredM

Loving this thread @jimbojohn55 ? had to scroll back to remind myself what a state it was in!


----------



## jimbojohn55

MildredM said:


> Loving this thread @jimbojohn55 ? had to scroll back to remind myself what a state it was in!


 Ha - I was waiting for the pictures to come back - will hopefully start the rebuild on Sunday, ive one last coat to do on the kitchen doors ?


----------



## jimbojohn55

After a long hiatus caused by hand painting all the kitchen doors 23 doors x 2 coats primer, 1 coat top coat (at which point the colour received negative press and caused a change of colour, 2 coats of new colour and 1 coat of sealer that makes a total 138 doors painted - but wait each door could only have one side painted at a time as they had to dry flat so that's 276 sides painted - you see how my life turned into a living hell ?

And ive still got to put laminate down on the floor - BOOO

anyway back to the more important things in life

filing and sanding flat the group mating surfaces and the boiler flange - files,, 240g etc and an upgrade of the boiler plate bolts to A2 stainless steel


----------



## jimbojohn55

The countersunk bolts that hold the boiler to the chassis were a little rusty, so into a suitable glass of rust eater for a fiz and then brush up


----------



## joey24dirt

Yes.... updates 

How's the kitchen looking? I have a similar task soon


----------



## jimbojohn55

joey24dirt said:


> Yes.... updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the kitchen looking? I have a similar task soon


 Well.... new sink and tap (Ikea) - The on off mixer bit is at the spout end (so no water drips on the worktop - Osmo Polyx sealer and then 2 top coats ( it works)

40mm Oak worktops - (Worktops direct) the even do Wenge if you can afford it , haha I cant

Cupboard paint -Holman Paints (Tikkurila brand) - they colour match the primer to the top coat (all water based and hard wearing)

Tiles are a glazed mat limestone brick effect where the surface is designed to hold pockets of grout to make it look v real - true story , not an error and it works

The base units and draws were all Ikea I put in around 2000 - all the draw runners and shelves are still A1 so why change them ?

5 month later there is just the floor to do ?


----------



## jimbojohn55

Also had time last night to flatten the boiler lip, on the lathe sanding disk as you do, and then another descale


----------



## joey24dirt

Kitchen looks great Jim. Pretty sure I've had instructions from the boss for something similar. One day perhaps.

Really looking forward to seeing this machine all finished up.


----------



## bluebeardmcf

Looking at the kitchen, it's a very good thing my missus is not on this forum.

You may find this amusing and informative - many times over the last 40 years I have bought various rust eating chemicals and scrubbed for acheing toxic hours with wire brushes and wire wool - e.g. filled a petrol tank with grit and chemicals and strapped it to my cement mixer...


----------



## jimbojohn55

Your living the dream @bluebeardmcf - a cement mixer in the kitchen, truly you have found Nirvana.?


----------



## jimbojohn55

joey24dirt said:


> Kitchen looks great Jim. Pretty sure I've had instructions from the boss for something similar. One day perhaps.
> 
> Really looking forward to seeing this machine all finished up.


 TBH I had my Kitchen refurb orders about 5-6 years ago - I ran out of excuses


----------



## jimbojohn55

There are so many parts sitting on my bench for this Gaggia, and they all need refinishing so the next few pages are going to be odd bits and pieces that im tinkering with as I start the rebuild. First up was to touch up the red (Milan red) to be precise on the Gaggia badge, I had a go at refinishing it previously but noticed the red paint had started to lift here and their, so armed with a touch up pen &#8230;&#8230;

You have to love the detail they put into this with even different shades of grey to make the group look a bit more 3D


----------



## Hasi

aww great work mate!
Both on latest Gaggia developments and the kitchen. Finally, I can admire your detailed descriptions again, they're so addictive! Keep it up 

As for you other lazy bones: I've built numerous IKEA kitchens with custom heres-and-theres like extra cupboards, worktops... also upon finishing our house, my older son and I fitted IKEA cabinet bodies and later on a friend helped creating custom 3-ply wooden doors and worktops.

It's quick and straight forward, my boy did three cabinets on his very own, with his own (birthday present) tools 









Where are your excuses now, everybody?


----------



## kennyboy993

Loving that pic Hasi - your lad looks a natural


----------



## Hasi

kennyboy993 said:


> Loving that pic Hasi - your lad looks a natural


bravely copying dad carry screws between his lips


----------



## jimbojohn55

more twiddly bits - this time the manual fill lever that lets water into the boiler, the only bit that is seen is the end of the lever that sticks out the side of the drip tray surround, but it all needs a strip, clean, grease and a new rubber washer. The main body is currently sitting overnight in hydrochloric acid solution, as you do.


----------



## Nicknak

These are like Haynes Manuals for coffee machines ?.. Keep up the good work @jimbojohn55 .. Quite a complex machine compared to the others ..


----------



## grumpydaddy

The best part about these threads is we keep seeing these pics of re-worked parts that won't be seen but they still get the treatment just the same


----------



## bluebeardmcf

Hasi said:


> Where﻿ are your excuses now, everybody﻿?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ﻿


 Everyone needs priorities.


----------



## Hasi

Point taken, been down in the workshop as well


----------



## jimbojohn55

So many pipes and pieces needed re-plating, at first I started to think that they had used cadmium to plate some of the part because of it being 1962 and it was still legal at the time (cadmium is 10 X more toxic than lead) however I was thankfully mistaken and the reason some of my early results at plating were a bit crap was in my prep of the surface, anyhow long story short the endless bits are plated - including the long ones which have to be done one end at a time and jiggled to prevent a high tide mark as it were .


----------



## jimbojohn55

Here are the various nickel plated bits to date - not perfect but heading in the right direction


----------



## jimbojohn55

next will be the steam valve


----------



## jimbojohn55

The steam valve as with a few of the pipework junctions had a rebate in the joint for a seal originally it was asbestos and a jointing compound, although I am keen to keep this original you have to draw a line somewhere ?

The answer ive come up with is to use a loop of hemp string ? and potable fernox jointing compound - will see how this pans out of the first pressure test, the alternative would be to go with threadloc and ptfe but this is closer to the original. Also fitted a new o-ring on the spindle as the other was totally dried out, greased it all up (high temp food safe) and popped it back together


----------



## jimbojohn55

So a quick bit of reassembly at 7am before my lengthy commute today 20 steps from my workshop to the home office ?

The water level tube is a bit more solid than most with a couple of chromed castings held in the chassis with brass bolts, simple enough to reassemble then tighten down the squash washers with the two caps -cautiously at this stage


----------



## jimbojohn55

The reassembly is straight forward in some ways but a little tricky, there is a certain sequence that needs to be kept to in refitting it, also the tender hands of Border force had bent the boiler a degree or two, having straightened it up again of course all the pipes are a couple of degrees out so each connection and piece of pipe work is taking a bit of time to line up and adjust.

The other thing of course is the powder coat on the chassis had gummed up some of the threads, quickly sorted though.

The pressurestat has been mounted on a crappy bracket, nothing that cant be fixed, we are a day or two doing a leak test and then powering it up, also the chrome work and group are still being plated, so no great rush.


----------



## grumpydaddy

Oooh, that old bracket is just..... Nasty

Looks like a former owner broke or lost the original


----------



## MildredM

Clean ???


----------



## jimbojohn55

grumpydaddy said:


> Oooh, that old bracket is just..... Nasty
> 
> Looks like a former owner broke or lost the original


 tbh the pressure-stat is a later version, the original would have been a mercury tilt switch based on a bellows design - nice but not as reliable, so they replaced it at some point and added a bracket to mount it lower down. The mercury ones are total light show with a green blue flash ?


----------



## jj-x-ray

Great attention to detail as ever


----------



## martinierius

Talking of skill, patience and perseverence...
Waiting for each next post is like waiting for the next episode of GOT but here we might get a proper finale.


----------



## Sparkyx

What a fantastic read.

Great work as always@jimbojohn55


----------



## jimbojohn55

waiting on a couple of 16mm seals in the mean time finished off the new bracket for the pressurestat

Still need to plate its pipe after its been bent to a better shape


----------



## jimbojohn55

The chrome plated reflector and water level indicator just clips onto the level tube, it has /or had a red line at its middle which needed to be painted back on, easy fix


----------



## jimbojohn55

One of the things I found aesthetically annoying was the modified pipe that had been extended to reach the base mounted pressurestat

You can see the original in the first post, I can appreciated why it was done as they found the quickest way from A to B, but after a couple of hours of twiddling, bending, checking, plating and refitting I think its more 'aesthetically' pleasing and doesn't shout 'crappy later fix' anymore ?


----------



## coffeechap

jimbojohn55 said:


> One of the things I found aesthetically annoying was the modified pipe that had been extended to reach the base mounted pressurestat
> 
> You can see the original in the first post, I can appreciated why it was done as they found the quickest way from A to B, but after a couple of hours of twiddling, bending, checking, plating and refitting I think its more 'aesthetically' pleasing and doesn't shout 'crappy later fix' anymore ?
> 
> View attachment 30526
> 
> 
> View attachment 30527
> 
> 
> View attachment 30528


 Looks much better, can't wait to get the shiney stuff on friday!


----------



## jimbojohn55

One of the unusual design aspects of machine is the use of fluted handles and knobs with an infill of white, its bang on for a 60's design and was all the rage - as can be seen here in a period photograph modelled by Toffee Chips and J Larkin -

The paint I used is a high temp radiator enamel - not sure about its long term durability, but at least its a vintage paint type. applied carefully with a brush and wiped of any excess. Will give them another polish up when the paint has fully cured.


----------



## ashcroc

jimbojohn55 said:


> One of the unusual design aspects of machine is the use of fluted handles and knobs with an infill of white, its bang on for a 60's design and was all the rage - as can be seen here in a period photograph modelled by Toffee Chips and J Larkin -
> 
> The paint I used is a high temp radiator enamel - not sure about its long term durability, but at least its a vintage paint type. applied carefully with a brush and wiped of any excess. Will give them another polish up when the paint has fully cured.
> 
> <img alt="o-60S-STYLE-570.jpg.057f316b13954cf4346334d16626d48d.jpg" data-fileid="30538" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/o-60S-STYLE-570.jpg.057f316b13954cf4346334d16626d48d.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="IMG_20190630_142554865.thumb.jpg.665de831e797990bc0fcd368fc5bf3f6.jpg" data-fileid="30539" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/IMG_20190630_142554865.thumb.jpg.665de831e797990bc0fcd368fc5bf3f6.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="IMG_20190630_144050375.thumb.jpg.ce72835cbc1bb299c62be65ef3f60571.jpg" data-fileid="30540" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/IMG_20190630_144050375.thumb.jpg.ce72835cbc1bb299c62be65ef3f60571.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="IMG_20190630_151332242.thumb.jpg.6b3df8090db6494195f5d3431434da36.jpg" data-fileid="30541" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/IMG_20190630_151332242.thumb.jpg.6b3df8090db6494195f5d3431434da36.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="IMG_20190630_153008573.thumb.jpg.d04fffaf608c30bdf0555d244b5cfcee.jpg" data-fileid="30542" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/IMG_20190630_153008573.thumb.jpg.d04fffaf608c30bdf0555d244b5cfcee.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="IMG_20190630_153130807.thumb.jpg.3323492e84f41add94f1e022d1236ad8.jpg" data-fileid="30543" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/IMG_20190630_153130807.thumb.jpg.3323492e84f41add94f1e022d1236ad8.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="IMG_20190630_153428608_BURST000_COVER_TOP.thumb.jpg.da5a9be4192a4d266af9f9dc4a3e1201.jpg" data-fileid="30544" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/IMG_20190630_153428608_BURST000_COVER_TOP.thumb.jpg.da5a9be4192a4d266af9f9dc4a3e1201.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


That's full on 60's chic!


----------



## DDoe

You've made a really nice job of those handles and knobs!


----------



## joey24dirt

Great work Jim. Frustrating really as since the forum has had its... ahem... "upgrade", I keep missing all of these updates.

Hopefully I'll catch future updates when they land 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbojohn55

Minibar badge, paintstrip, key surface, spray undercoat, spray top coat, surface craze and start over

Your missing all this fun @dfk41 watching paint dry


----------



## coffeechap

Can't that be polished up super shiny?


----------



## jimbojohn55

coffeechap said:


> Can't that be polished up super shiny?


 I thought about it but came down on the side of carrying round the white from the handle grooves to the rear of the machine, the other thing would be the brass colour would not match up with the two gold anodised detail panels - still if I mess up the paint again then brass it is !


----------



## coffeechap

jimbojohn55 said:


> I thought about it but came down on the side of carrying round the white from the handle grooves to the rear of the machine, the other thing would be the brass colour would not match up with the two gold anodised detail panels - still if I mess up the paint again then brass it is !


 Well it won't be long now till the super shiny stuff gets back, so you will have to make that brass shimmer!


----------



## jimbojohn55

With the logo and trim back on the case, it looks rather good if I do say so myself.


----------



## coffeechap

And hot off the press, tomorrow is chrome Friday


----------



## Hasi

coffeechap said:


> And hot off the press, tomorrow is chrome Friday


it's getting better every day...!

PS: I like this thread so much


----------



## coffeechap

Hasi said:


> it's getting better every day...!
> 
> PS: I like this thread so much


 What is not to like about Jim's work, can't wait for this to find its way home


----------



## Obidi

I love these type of threads, such rewarding work.


----------



## coffeechap

Drip tray before and after


----------



## Saltydog

Ooooh now that does look good ?


----------



## coffeechap

Group before and after


----------



## coffeechap

Top plate before and after


----------



## coffeechap

Front plate


----------



## Daren

Shiny... Me likey....


----------



## ashcroc

Never knew you did chroming@coffeechap


----------



## coffeechap

ashcroc said:


> Never knew you did chroming@coffeechap


 I wish, it would have cost a lot less !


----------



## jimbojohn55

coffeechap said:


> Front plate
> 
> View attachment 30711


 Need to fill those holes in the ceiling, and the table could do with refinishing ?

actually just take to get chromed ?

In all seriousness I am amazed at the quality of the chroming


----------



## coffeechap

jimbojohn55 said:


> Need to fill those holes in the ceiling, and the table could do with refinishing ?
> 
> actually just take to get chromed ?
> 
> In all seriousness I am amazed at the quality of the chroming


 Me too Jim, they have done a super job on this stuff


----------



## Hasi

I just went blind...


----------



## jimbojohn55

just thinking I'm going to have to clingfilm everything before reassembly, and there is going to need to be a protective silicon grid to protect the grid in daily use !

How do Londinium owners cope when they first get their machines!


----------



## Nicknak

jimbojohn55 said:


> just thinking I'm going to have to clingfilm everything before reassembly, and there is going to need to be a protective silicon grid to protect the grid in daily use !
> 
> How do Londinium owners cope when they first get their machines!
> 
> View attachment 30715


 You will need white gloves on during reassembly, I would tape up all your tools as well .. Good luck ?


----------



## Hasi

as a Londinium owner you'll put felt pads underneath your cups. How come you didn't know?!


----------



## jimbojohn55

Hasi said:


> as a Londinium owner you'll put felt pads underneath your cups. How come you didn't know?!


 I thought they automatically hovered in quiet aww of the machine


----------



## MildredM

jimbojohn55 said:


> How﻿ do Londinium own﻿ers cope when they first get their ma﻿chines!﻿


 Dark glasses ?


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> as a Londinium owner you'll put felt pads underneath your cups. How come you didn't know?!


 And on the ends of your fingers ?


----------



## MildredM

Oh LOLOL just seen your leopard skin undies thingy ??????


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Oh LOLOL just seen your leopard skin undies thingy


not that I'd be interested in that sorr of stuff, but... where?!


----------



## jimbojohn55

Hasi said:


> MildredM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh LOLOL just seen your leopard skin undies thingy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not that I'd be interested in that sorr of stuff, but... where?!
Click to expand...

 Mildred has good eyesight- that's how!!


----------



## coffeechap

Hasi said:


> MildredM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh LOLOL just seen your leopard skin undies thingy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not that I'd be interested in that sorr of stuff, but... where?!
Click to expand...

 It's all in an avatar, interesting that Mildred is paying so much attention


----------



## Hasi

coffeechap said:


> It's all in an avatar, interesting that Mildred is paying so much attention


oh yea I remember when Jim changed it  back then...


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> It's all in an avatar, interesting that Mildred is paying so much attention


 Oh . .. I don't miss a thing, Pete ?


----------



## grumpydaddy

Some people look at eyes or teeth or even shoes to get that first impression but not our @MildredM......

She goes straight for the "Undies Thingy"


----------



## jimbojohn55

So equipped with just a pair of leopard skin undies and a roll of ptfe tape some green vitron orings (good for 200 degrees) and a chance to avoid laying the tiles in the kitchen ive almost get the boiler and connections back together.

Part of the delay was getting a good seal (we shall see) between the pipe junctions and the boiler as they have a chamfer on the edge - oridginaly designed for asbestos string and paste made from god knows what - did I mention how many sets of disposable nitrile gloves ive got through, probably 50 or 60 ?

anyway its all cleaned up now but the cast T jnc's have to tighten at a certain angle to match up with the pipes they connect to, so it takes a bit of fiddling about with different washers and seals.

Next I seal up the group hole and play hunt the leak with the 15 joints


----------



## coffeechap

Cannot wait to see this all back together


----------



## Hasi

coffeechap said:


> Cannot wait to see this all back together


I feel for you mate!
same here with me waiting for the pickup... let's see who gets his first


----------



## jimbojohn55

The wiring from the pressurstat to the element terminals on the top of the boiler has taken some thought, certainly there is likely to be an issue with heat, even high temp cable is rated at 90 deg and as it runs past steam pipes and a boiler that is going to be over 100 it needs some shielding / thermal insulation, so on the way from 'Hastings' is some silicon and braded fiberglass heat shield, I say Hastings as a lot of the time these things turn up from China sent air mail within 3 days, the other thing that's been difficult to locate are the right size replacement grommets for cable entry into the pressurestat, there an in-between and odd size - but again I think ive found some an there on the way from China probably.

Any how I have tackled the group liner stack, They sit inside the group and hold the upper and lower piston seals in the wall of the group and not around the piston as is more usual. Between the two seals is a channel that lets water in firstly through the inside of the piston past a one way valve to pre infuse the puck than when the lever is cocked all the way the piston moves up letting water through for the main shot - at least that's what I think happens &#8230;.

anyway on with the pictures


----------



## jimbojohn55

And some more pics to get a better idea -


----------



## coffeechap

Chrome is all boxed up and will be on the way soon


----------



## Hasi

so there's supposed to be water flow between group and liner or am I thinking it up wrong?


----------



## jimbojohn55

Hasi said:


> so there's supposed to be water flow between group and liner or am I thinking it up wrong?


 That's correct, water is drawn up the dipper tube and enters the group in the gap between the liner and the group wall, you can see here

With the piston cocked at 3/4 of its movement (for the pre infusion) it flows through the 5 holes in the liner then through the holes in the side if the piston and comes out a central one way valve in the base of the piston here past a spring loaded valve

When the piston is fully cocked the holes in the side of the piston move up and water can then flow past the base of the piston and onto the puck for the shot

at least I think so !


----------



## Hasi

... that's actually very smart!
also in 21st century third wave coffee bollocks terms 

But seriously though, if that's the case as we presume, wouldn't it make for great temperature effects (rather little water flowing through/past much@hotmetal )?

And it all makes me wanna travel northbound again and have a play, rather sooner than later  any next Lever day dates yet?!


----------



## jimbojohn55

Haha - well it was meant to be at the last lever day,

The Group and system is what gave Gaggia the edge for many years, in some ways it may still be a better system but certainly more complex, I suspect there may be a down side


----------



## jimbojohn55

Last few bits of chrome to clean up last night, this it the elbow between the lever and the group, the two strips of metal bent around it held on witgh two screws are part of the lever cocking mechanism , ahem cough


----------



## jimbojohn55

and after clean up


----------



## jimbojohn55

Also solved the heat resistant wiring issue, originally these machines had wires that were threaded with ceramic beads - not exactly IP rated or easy on the eye.

the solution is 1.5mm Sq oven wire only about £1.80 a meter for each colour. Ive also got some silicon coated braided fiberglass cable protector that I will use over it


----------



## ashcroc

jimbojohn55 said:


> Also solved the heat resistant wiring issue, originally these machines had wires that were threaded with ceramic beads - not exactly IP rated or easy on the eye.
> the solution is 1.5mm Sq oven wire only about £1.80 a meter for each colour. Ive also got some silicon coated braided fiberglass cable protector that I will use over it
> 
> <img alt="IMG_20190711_142842613.thumb.jpg.098144fc97434a6d82ce2c134a84cf43.jpg" data-fileid="30888" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_07/IMG_20190711_142842613.thumb.jpg.098144fc97434a6d82ce2c134a84cf43.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="IMG_20190711_142854712.thumb.jpg.f1f97fd28601dcd793f45758aac9353f.jpg" data-fileid="30889" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_07/IMG_20190711_142854712.thumb.jpg.f1f97fd28601dcd793f45758aac9353f.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


That should work nicely


----------



## coffeechap

jimbojohn55 said:


> and after clean up
> 
> View attachment 30885
> 
> 
> View attachment 30886
> 
> 
> View attachment 30887


 Not sure if that is shiney enough Jim ?


----------



## Nicknak

coffeechap said:


> Not sure if that is shiney enough Jim ?


 Jim you need to treble your prices for this one. ???


----------



## jimbojohn55

coffeechap said:


> Not sure if that is shiney enough Jim ?


 You know where you can take it ! ?


----------



## jimbojohn55

Nicknak said:


> Jim you need to treble your prices for this one. ???


 tbh I didn't buy it or pay for the chrome, and its been fun to do...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.also its not back together yet ?


----------



## ashcroc

jimbojohn55 said:


> tbh I didn't buy it or pay for the chrome, and its been fun to do...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.also its not back together yet


So nice of toffee chips to gift you a knackered machine & pay for the chroming too.


----------



## jimbojohn55

Back to the wiring having conveniently pulled a back muscle while tiling the kitchen floor haha

The original grommets on the 80's pressurestat had perished but were an odd size eventually I purchased a box of mixed size blind grommets (make your own jokes up) and one of the sizes was spot on. This enabled me to punch a hole in each that was the right size for the different size cables


----------



## jimbojohn55

To finish of the cables neatly - because why not, I crimped some old style ring terminals on them and then added a small piece of heat shrink


----------



## Hasi

did you consider buying a box of Wallaces as well?


----------



## jimbojohn55

One of the issues I noticed when this machine arrived was the lack of earthing wires to the various parts of the machine - now on the basis that electrical safety has bcome along way since 1962, I though it only reasonable to add some if there is ever to be another lever day.


----------



## jimbojohn55

For the main power wires to the element its probably overkill but ive housed the oven grade wires in a heat shield - silicon coated braided fiberglass


----------



## grumpydaddy

jimbojohn55 said:


> One of the issues I noticed when this machine arrived was the lack of earthing wires to the various parts of the machine - now on the basis that electrical safety has bcome along way since 1962, I though it only reasonable to add some if there is ever to be another lever day.﻿
> 
> So if there is ever an electrical fault anyone touching it gets to lever 'nother day?


----------



## jimbojohn55

the postie has a hernia, but look at what he brought ?

remember these


----------



## jimbojohn55

Welcome to the age of chrome &#8230;&#8230;. damn their shiny


----------



## ashcroc

Ooh pretty.

Very nice work getting the nibbles out.


----------



## coffeechap

Let's hope the cocking mech matches the quality of that chrome @jimbojohn55


----------



## jimbojohn55

Do you remember what you were doing in August? I do it was the start of a lengthy course on boiler repairs and seals

some of the issues

Pin holes in a boiler seam, various repair techniques - trust me you need to get it professionally brazed preferably by an old bloke smoking a roll up at the same time

Boiler gasket materials - the benefits and types available

preparation of mating surfaces - its a thing honest , in the 1960's Gaggia Barcelona workshop, lets just say they did not use quite as fine a tolerance or surface finish as you would hope for, but it worked for them

Gasket dressing - its a thing!

point of all this was a lengthy learning experience, but worth it

some of the process


----------



## jimbojohn55

Interesting challenge taking photo's of chrome and trying to avoid reflections

front panel back on with the pressure gauge fitted then the steam arm and valve knob


----------



## jimbojohn55

A nice detail of this build is the tiny shelf which bolts under the sight glass, to help reflect the light, I left this attached to the front panel by accident when it went for chroming and each component came back perfectly chromed including the bolt heads and nuts!


----------



## ashcroc

jimbojohn55 said:


> A nice detail of this build is the tiny shelf which bolts under the sight glass, to help reflect the light, I left this attached to the front panel by accident when it went for chroming and each component came back perfectly chromed including the bolt heads and nuts!
> <img alt="IMG_20191207_101313407.thumb.jpg.c92b4b694fd3fe2e6ca8248376f2acc0.jpg" data-fileid="34363" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_12/IMG_20191207_101313407.thumb.jpg.c92b4b694fd3fe2e6ca8248376f2acc0.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="IMG_20191207_101326910.thumb.jpg.9578bed83e5db1f985513b8eed591342.jpg" data-fileid="34364" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_12/IMG_20191207_101326910.thumb.jpg.9578bed83e5db1f985513b8eed591342.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="IMG_20191207_101337482.thumb.jpg.a9ce67016863604627accc2bfe51eb9a.jpg" data-fileid="34365" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_12/IMG_20191207_101337482.thumb.jpg.a9ce67016863604627accc2bfe51eb9a.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


What a happy mistake!


----------



## Hasi

took me a while to make a shelf out of the batman I've been looking at, initially...

Quality job mate!
Are you goung to finish her before next August?


----------



## jimbojohn55

Maybe









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## IamOiman

Jeez what happened to your boiler flange??

My Gaggia flange was in much better condition than yours. Just needed a quick brush up with some scotch brite and some high grit sandpaper. One thing I noticed is the newer boiler design has two 'lips' for the gasket to fill in to have a better seal (the flange was cleaned up after this pic).

Just curious but after touching the frame where does your grounding wire go to when going inside your wire sheath?

View attachment 32851


----------



## Hasi

IamOiman said:


> Just curious but after touching the frame where does your grounding wire go to when going inside your wire sheath?


This my friend will be the pleasant surprise for the chap that it's going to


----------



## jimbojohn55

"Just curious but after touching the frame where does your grounding wire go to when going inside your wire sheath?"

Hi @IamOiman the earth wire is bonded directly to the earth post inside the pressurestat which connects with the earth wire from the mains, The wiring regulations in 1962 were a little less robust as they didn't account for the possibility of a cover being removed and the machine still being live, the other thing is the use of modern gasket materials often provide insulation where the originals were often a graphite type, so ive gone a little over the top and better safe than sorry ⚡ ?


----------



## coffeechap

Just a photo of this amazing machine sure Jim will show the rest of what he did


----------



## coffeechap

It really is how a restoration should be done


----------



## jimbojohn55

So the final bits of the rebuild went like this -

Starting with a rebuild of the group using new seals throughout, the gaggia Spanish group has a two part brass liner that holds the piston seals in the wall of the group and not fitted to the piston as is usual.


----------



## jimbojohn55

The seal and liner stack is held in place in the group with a 80mm nut that requires an 80mm spanner to tighten it - not going mad but enough to compress the seal stack


----------



## Cooffe

... an 80mm spanner? That's ridiculous.


----------



## jimbojohn55

The main spring was then compressed and fitted into the top of the group along with a polished dome nut along with a coating of high temp food safe grease.


----------



## jimbojohn55

The top group dome was reassembled after the bearings were cleaned and repacked, carefully drifted back into position, insert the crank spindle then the bearing onto the other end and pop on the end caps.


----------



## jimbojohn55

The beauty of this group is the lever cocking mechanism, a bit like a flintlock


----------



## Mr Binks

jimbojohn55 said:


> The beauty of this group is the lever cocking mechanism, a bit like a flintlock


 Ooooh, a Gaggia Minibar muzzle loader?


----------



## jimbojohn55

Easier to see it in action, with a layer of protective wood dust ?


----------



## Cooffe

Mr Binks said:


> Ooooh, a Gaggia Minibar muzzle loader?


 ?? A Gaggia Minibar Blunderbuss


----------



## Mr Binks

Cooffe said:


> ?? A Gaggia Minibar Blunderbuss


 Perfect for that first 'wake up' shot in the morning ?


----------



## Cooffe

Mr Binks said:


> Perfect for that first 'wake up' shot in the morning ?


 Puts a new meaning to it being a "gusher"


----------



## jimbojohn55

Finaly on the group it was a question of refitting the shower screen, I noticed on disassembly that the two brass spacers that fit behind the screen were missing, these are essential to enable the pre infusion valve in the centre of the piston to open fully, so I nocked up a couple - my "preciouses"


----------



## Cooffe

You're a talented engineer @jimbojohn55 this build has been mega.


----------



## jimbojohn55

So at this point after some careful reassembly of the case and chrome-work all it needed was a crown - or 5mm thick Perspex surround to the cup warmer - bit tricky, but needed a wooden former, then several careful applications of a heat gun in the right places to make it just the right shape - £25 a piece so you don't want to mess it up


----------



## jimbojohn55

Then all that's left is for the glamour shots

























after a quick reminder of how far we have come


----------



## jimbojohn55




----------



## Fez

Awesome work @jimbojohn55


----------



## Daren

That is a thing of beauty! Outstanding.


----------



## IamOiman

A great job done! I am not quite at that level of skill in restoring these machines but maybe in a little while...

For the shower screen I actually switched out the default one used with Gaggia levers and used a Cafelat screen with the 8.5mm E61 silicone gasket. With some prodding it fits very well in the group and gets rid of the potential for water to channel into the coffee puck.

View attachment 33371


----------



## jimbojohn55

Just a couple of quick thoughts on swopping the screen out for a more modern one, I think that the thickness of the spacers on the shower screen is designed to limit the opening of the central pre infusion valve, but im not 100% on this, I suppose if using a more modern external shower screen then the piston and mounting head would need to be adjusted down to just the right amount (1.5 mm from the plate I read somewhere).

Not sure if this makes any difference at all, certainly the pre infusion and valve opening is reliant on boiler pressure at 1.5Bar to push water through the valve in the cocked position, after the lever is fully released I believe its designed to provide a max pressure of 10 Bar for the extraction, I need to do some more research on this I think ?


----------



## MildredM

????? encore ????

Fab. U. Lous. What an absolute treat to see the journey, thank you very much ?


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@jimbojohn55 This is amazing, you did a great looking job! I swear you could start a YouTube channel for your next refurb if it is this involved.

@coffeechap How is the coffee from it? Looks so shiny and immaculate I wouldn't trust myself without using white gloves for the whole process ?


----------



## El carajillo

@jimbojohn55 Absolutely superb Jim, a real pleasure to see the time, patience,care, dedication and skill that you have put into this project.


----------



## Hasi

noice!


----------



## coffeechap

And finally the right place for a special towel @MildredM


----------



## iroko

Awesome, thanks for the pics during the rebuild, the machine is gorgeous. ?


----------



## Jollybean

Beautiful workmanship. Looks stunning ?


----------



## catpuccino

Looks really excellent. Love the little wooden lid on the Anfim too. Nice grinders.


----------



## bluebeardmcf

What everyone has said. Stunning.


----------



## AliG

Oh God, I've just seen this. It's beautiful.

Sent from my Mi MIX 3 using Tapatalk


----------

